# DHEA levels



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi all

I've just had my DHEAS (DHA sulpate) level checked at my docs as I've recently had a crop of bad quality eggs on a cycle. None fertilised they were that poor, unlike me too. Although 2 years has passed since my last fresh cycle.

My result came back at 2.2 umol/L (2.1 - 10 = normal) so am thinking it's nearly in the low category.

Has any-one else had their DHEAS checked, also what is the best way to higher it, naturally and through supplements, does it work?

Thanks

xxxxx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Moving this to investigation area hun. Hopefully you will get some answers to your question there.

julsxx


----------



## Minxylarue (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Elizabethface

I can't tell you if raising levels improves egg quality or not but I can tell you I raised mine from 2.57 umol/L to 12.50 umol/L   by taking 75mg micronised DHEA for 3 months.

I'm going to drop the dose to 25mg as I think I've raised them too much now!

I think you also need to keep a check on testosterone (free and total) levels and SHBG levels too.  DHEA supplements can raise testosterone levels and too high is not good either.  It's all a bit of a balancing act I guess.

I saw a very marginal improvement in egg quality after taking DHEA but I also had a change of protocol so I can't really tell if DHEA was responsible for the slight improvement.  

Hope that helps

Mx


----------

